# Galvanized extractor and use of it? Please comment.



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Should not be a problem. in fact probably the next best thing to stainless steel. Problems with galvanized occur well over 1000 F and breathing the fumes, I'm not aware of lead being associated with galvanized metal. How do you know it is galvanized? I'm a blacksmith/metalsmith and have a hard time, sometimes, telling. If only 50 years old it may well 
be stainless, I'm 62 years old and I'm stainless


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Some buy epoxy food grade coating and paint. Some do. some don't worry about it.
There is a chem reaction in the ph of honey and the zinc in the metal but it is of a minor value.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Should be no problem...


----------



## flbee (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a galvanized extractor and I have notice that every time I go near it I get tired and sore, it started happening so much this spring that I bought a stainless steel extractor that was bigger and much nicer but the same thing happened I got tired and sore, every time I walked by it .it must be the lead . I was thinking about getting a study together and see if anyone else was having the same problem.I spoke with some very old bee keepers and they confirmed that they had the same experience when they walked by a galvanized extractor, but they also said he was better in the winter. One claimed that when he ate the honey most of the pain went away.I am starting to notice every time I walk by my lawn mower I get the same sensation, I will look today and see if it has any galvanized parts.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

flbee said:


> I use a galvanized extractor and I have notice that every time I go near it I get tired and sore, <<snip>> I was thinking about getting a study together and see if anyone else was having the same problem.<snip>


You can probably get a government grant for at least several hundred thousand dollars...it sounds like a green job. Of course, to prove the green-ness of it you will need a nice stainless steel, powered one to compare it to so you might could get the grant up closer to a million. Just thinking...

Ed


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Our forefathers (beeks) all used galv. extractors b/c that is all they had and I would say that just as much or more honey has been extracted on galv. as stainless.
I am sure we also all grew up eating honey from these extractors and are we still kick'n, obviously b/c were are sitting here typing/reading BS !


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Galvanized extractors are now forbidden in commerical use, I think. I would buy stainless myself if I were going to do more than hobby beekeeping for several reasons.

First, if you leave the honey in contact with the zinc coated interior of the extractor for any length of time, it will dissolve in the honey enough to be found in the packaged product at levels that are of concern, mostly in the last bit out. This won't be a problem if you do what we do, to whit extract, strain, and package all in an hour or two. Run that extractor a week or so in a bigger operation, you might be in trouble. 

Old extractor are likely soldered, with lead solder. Same concerns, only the lead is much more of a problem than zinc. Not an issue if brazed, but that depends on age. 

Last, the honey will eventually remove all the zinc in the seams where it's almost impossible to remove, and then you get corrosion, rust flakes and who knows what bacteria growing.

The extractor we use is galvanized, so was my Grandpa's, and we didn't die from zinc poisoning or lead toxicity, so using one is fine for hobby use. If your operation is large enough to need a license, you will be required to use stainless steel, and that's a very good choice anyway.

I don't think you can buy a new galvanized extractor anyway, only used ones. 

Peter


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Just let your honey run right out of galv. extractor right away and you will be fine, I don't know of anybody that lets honey sit in an extractor unless you want a honey shower! 

You will not get any rust if you take the advice of the 83 year old beek I bought my galv. ext. from, " Do not clean your extractor until you are going to use it the following year and it will never rust". 
And he was exactly right as the wax and honey coating keeps it from rusting, but yet it cleans up really nice with very hot water right before use!  (words of wisdom)
Also 1 year I thought I would be a smart young beek and not heed his advice and I washed it right after use, with'n 3 weeks light rust started forming on the not galv. parts.
So I had to re-clean then rub with light coat of veg. oil! Never do that again, listen to you elders and take there advice into consideration b/c they have been there and done that!


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

I have an older extractor that I have used for years..yes it's galvanized. I have been reading as much as possible lately as to should I get rid of it or paint it with the special paint or what. 
The more I got to thinking about it the more my head hurt, and then sitting at the computer and looking at a box of cough drops I realized that a person can buy honey zinc lozenges (do a goggle search). So wait just a minute....we do not want the honey in the Galvanized (zinc) coated extractor but we will used honey zinc lozenges...and yes it is the same zinc?


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

We use a fifty frame Woodman galvanized extractor and have no reason to replace it. There is no lead solder, no rust and the galvanized coating has proven durable. Use your new used extractor, take care of it and your grandchildren will be able to enjoy it later.


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Great,great, great comments! I enjoy the humor, it's right up my alley. I will just use it as is and hopefully I will have nothing to worry about. I did a search of this topic the other day and the responses were much different back in 2007 and 2010. Most everyone at that time suggested to get rid of galvanized, it's too dangerous, or to have it coated with camcote. Funny how things change. Anyway,
Mtn.Bee- What did you re-clean the rusty parts with when you had to clean yours? Also, I am assuming that the vegetable oil was to coat the non galvanized surface from rusting again??? Dadant is just down the road from me and I see that they sell a food grease. I think that it is intended for the crank and handle but, would it be okay to use on the spout where my extractor is slightly rusty? Or would that be bad for the honey?
MT204- Great point on the lozenges!!! I enjoy when I discover things like that!!! 
Thanks all, juzzerbee


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought an old galvanized extractor years ago that was starting to rust in places. I cleaned it up, using a wire brush on the rust, and coated with epoxy I got from Kelley's. It made a durable clean finish that lasted until I upgraded to a SS extractor. I wouldn't let honey flow against anything that's rusted. I would either replace the spout or clean and coat it as described above.


----------



## Alan277 (Apr 4, 2012)

I also just got my hands on an old galvanized extractor, and I was thinking of camcoting the interior and doing like a rustoleum paint on the outside just to pretty it up a bit. Since I am only painting the exterior I should be ok ...right?


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Alan277 I am getting ready to do the same thing to mine. Its in good shape now and I've used it several years, but I want to clean it up a bit so I got the epoxy coating from Kelley and I'm going to repaint the outside. I think we would be doing the right thing...........I have never been afraid to use the galvanized one as long as its is clean and no honey for use left sitting in it


----------



## Alan277 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wheeler...my thoughts exactly..as long as the honey does not sit in it we should be OK...as others have said...its been used like that for decades. How are you planning on painting the outside..I read online that painting galvanized is tricky. It was recommended to use an etching primer, before painting. Are you thinking of brushing paint on or spraying?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Krylon H2O, but don't use the primer. Google it.

Ed


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

You brought up a good point on the painting. Mine has been repainted once before and has held up good over the years, but it is starting to look worn. What ever is on it has done it well. I will have to investgate the painting issue. I may be able to just repaint over mine, but I will check into it......


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Found out all we have to do to paint galvanized metal is alittle sanding if needed and wash with a vinegar/water solutation before painting. Like Intheswamp said don't use any primer.... I think I will be spraying mine........


----------



## WISHBONE (Sep 15, 2010)

i have a old galvanized power ext. that i bought used about 30 years ago. it was slightly rusty. sanded,washed with vinegar, rinsed,primed with primer made for galv. metal, then put 2 coats of epoxy ester made by cambridge coatings.inside & out. have recoated 1 time since then. it looks good & works good. use it every year. i bought the epoxy from kelly's.


----------

